# Track Days



## hardcoRe (Nov 1, 2010)

Hi All, 

I am planning to go on my first track day in the near future with my GTR 35.

Can anybody suggest who to get track day insurance cover from for the day and some idea of cost and the cover with Excess details.

Any other suggestions welcome to prepare myself on the total costs involved besides the Insurance and the Track days price.

:thumbsup:


----------

